# CPMA, Insurance Credentialing, Remote Position Wanted



## cbarrett23 (Jul 15, 2017)

I am currently looking for a part-time remote coding, auditing, and/or credentialing position. 

For many years I have worked in the medical industry, particularly in aspects of surgical scheduling and management as well as exam and procedural coding. To gain more substantial knowledge in medical coding and documentation, I earned a Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA) certification from AAPC in December 2016. I have also taken the Inpatient coding course through AAPC and am working on obtaining both the Certified Professional Coder (CPC) and Certified Inpatient Coder (CIC) credentials.

Currently, I am employed full-time as the Administrative Coordinator for the Surgical Center of Greater Annapolis, an ambulatory surgery center located in Arnold, Maryland. The center presently holds credentials for ten surgeons specializing in ophthalmic and oculoplastic procedures. In many regards, I work hand-in-hand with the nurse manager and the medical director to ensure smooth operation of the daily functions of the center. I am responsible for all accounts receivable/payable, employee payroll, ensuring compliance with accreditation standards as well as the center’s policies and procedures, and coordinating the surgical schedule with each surgeon’s office.

Along with these responsibilities, my chief obligation is to review the surgical posting, operation report, and any supporting documentation to determine and correctly code the procedure in accordance with CPT and ICD-10-CM coding guidelines. I use this information to then submit and collect payment from insurance companies including tracking any non-payments. I have previously worked for two physician offices where my duties similarly included coding patient charts, billing patient insurances, collecting insurance payments, and conducting appeals on any insurance denials.

I currently also work part-time from home assisting physician practices with insurance credentialing. I work with the providers, practice administrators, staff and insurance companies to ensure insurance credentialing for new and existing providers. In this role, I obtain all appropriate information required for credentialing, compile and submit this information to insurance carriers. I also continually communicate with insurance companies to provide any additional information as needed. I maintain meticulous records and keep track of all re-credentialing material as well.

I have previously worked for the International Association of Forensic Nurses, an organization for educators and other members of the forensic nursing community. Daily, I was responsible for providing administrative support to other association staff. I also managed the publication of their quarterly online newsletter, On The Edge, which detailed the latest information and research of forensic nursing. I continued this work during my undergraduate studies (in a different state), giving me experience in a remote position. I was always able to effectively manage my responsibilities and time for the organization while still able to achieve high grades in my courses.

I am highly self-motivated, am able to work as a team player, and am great at multitasking. I believe my career history speaks volumes for my organizational skills and dedication. Both my career and educational history have put me in a variety of situations and given me a well-rounded skill set. I can adapt to and appropriately address any situation. I continue to further my education with webinars, lectures, and obtaining additional certifications which show my dedication to this career.

It would be my pleasure to bring my organizational and interpersonal skills to work for your company. I am not only highly-motivated, but I am enthusiastic and driven to help any organization that I am employed with excel.

Please feel free to reach me by phone at 301-943-8742 or by email at barrettcmb23@outlook.com. I will be happy to provide a resume and references upon request.
Crystal Barrett, CPMAView attachment CPMA Certificate.pdfView attachment CBarrettResumeUpdated7.15.17.doc


----------

